# Comparing musical elements to nutrients and nutrition



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

What is the protein of music? What aspect of music consists of vitamins and minerals? What is the equivalent of fat in music(a necessary thing for your health)? You get the idea. 

For example, you might say that a very skillfully contrapuntal piece is high in...calcium! Makes sense too since they are both structural, or perhaps if we are less literal, maybe fugal music and skilled counterpoint is the musical equivalent of Omega 3 fatty acids(good for the brain).


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I can't answer literally, but I'm thinking to make a musical pizza -

1. Make a good base & put on it good oil and tomato paste - would be structure of music, eg. movements in a symphony, etc.
2. Add toppings 
- the veges would be maybe the roughage/fibre - eg. counterpoint?
- the meat would be the substance, maybe the melodies or thematic ideas
- the cheese is something tasty and soft, maybe orchestration?
- anything spicy, eg. chilli, is like a bit of colour in the orchestration, maybe use of extra percussion or any unusual instruments
- sprinkle the oregano - after fine tuning, editing
3. Put in the oven and bake - which is like the musicians playing, making the music
4. Eat it - the listener enjoys the musical pizza!

...Is this a bit lame?


----------

